# Official Yorkshire "is" Gods own country..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Just watching the treasure finding programme on the box, when a section of it was about a cross from 1400 years ago found in Holderness in Hull by some pigs that dug it up and the farmer seeing it picked it up..

It apparently was the first cross worm by a woman in the first fledgling period of Christianity when a guy called Coifi who was the boss Pagan decided that being a Pagan was crap, so he charged on his horse and threw a spear at the Pagan Temple declaring that the new religion in the block was better, so they burnt the temple down..

Coifi was baptized in a little wooden hut in York into Christianity, the spot where the hut stood is now York minster..

The Holderness Cross is now held at the www.ashmolean.org/ ..









So it's official Yorkshire is Gods own country.. :wink: We have been telling everybody this all along.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think that you will find that Yorkshire was run by Welshmen at the time Ray  

Dick


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Persistent buggers you Welsh, we heard you first time.. :wink: 

Were you not throwing rocks at one another in them days? :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Anyway It can't be true, no bugger can understand what your saying tha no's..


ray.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

If yorkshire is God's own country, I'm glad I'm an atheist! :lol: 

Bob


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ray seems very proud of his Christian heritage.

Wait a minute .... isn't pride one of the seven deadly sins?

Modesty my son, modesty.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

747 said:


> Ray seems very proud of his Christian heritage.
> 
> Wait a minute .... isn't pride one of the seven deadly sins?
> 
> Modesty my son, modesty.


Hi.

You had better take the >Test< to see if you qualify.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray seems very proud of his Christian heritage.
> ...


Yeah .... passed it no bother.

Anybody know a good polish for a Halo? :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well certainly wont be many in Heaven according to that Ray

what a pessimistic view of religion

Fire and brimstone 

and teeth provided for the gnashing thereof :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I took rayrecrok's test and failed miserably. Looks like I'm bound for hell. Apparently Ryanair do cheap flights to the third circle of hell, I've already booked, but now I discover that they actually land in the first circle of hell and you are expected to make your own way from there.


----------

